# Is it possible to completely overcome Anxiety and IBS without pills?



## 22879 (Jan 16, 2006)

About three years ago I was diagnosed with Severe AD, and IBS came with it. Now, I think Im finally overcoming it, instead of just living with it. I was wondering tho, is it possible to completely overcome IBS without the help of pills? Will further control of my anxiety allow me to come closer to completely eliminating IBS?BTW, if anyone wants to discuss my story or thier story with me, send me a message, or an email at redoscar17###yahoo.ca


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might want to read my story in the link below.I didn't have anxiety, but CBT is a common way of treating anxiety without pills. I was in a clinical trial for CBT specific for IBS and currently I take no medication for the IBS.Control of the anxiety should help as well.I don't see it as a failure if you can't control IBS completely with modalities like diet, CBT, or hypnotherapy, but often things like that can for some people reduce their need for pills and herbs even if it doesn't make it go away completely.K.


----------



## 15976 (Nov 22, 2006)

What is CBT? Cognitive Behavioral Therapy? I've done cognitive therapy to no avail. I know what they say and what to do but it just doesn't work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

See if our Mark will talk to you - goes by Overitnow - he's dead informative about how he's conquered his symptoms - he lurks about on The Lounge quite a bit and is a good egg.There you go Mark - you blushing yet??Sue


----------



## 16646 (Aug 29, 2006)

be secure, confident, immersed in the world and spontaneous everyday, I know it's easy to say, but I know it works for me. Actually no drug works for me so far, I'm not taking any now. Drink more water if you really think you need to do something to help.Fang


----------

